# Work from home



## Stockton (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey everyone! New to the community here and love everyone’s help and feedback. I am coming here to get your opinions and thoughts.

My wife and I work full time. She works away from home and I work from home. We are dying to get a vizsla but don’t know if we can make it work because of our full time work. We’d be able to get our pup out for a walk before our day started, during lunch, and then be with him or her during the evening. Do you all think it would be ok to leave our vizsla in a crate for 2 four hour hour stints or is that too much? Since I work at home I’d be able to let him out occasionally to go potty and whatnot, but what are your thoughts?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

IMO working from home where the pup will hear you will be tough except for nap times. Maybe until the pup is 5-8 months it would be more manageable as they get accustomed to schedules and understand more kennel time. Before that I think a puppy day care setup would be more ideal if possible.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i did that and worked very nicely. yes, the puppy will ask for more time here and there, but equally they pick up on your schedule quickly. 2 hours stints are not a lot, if the time in between is brain and body work combination. they thrive on our scent and in my experience the beloved owner`s scent around all the time teaches them to calm down more than anything else.
the bigger question is what else you will plan to dow with your vizsla. this is not a typical pet type breed, even the ones which get placed into pet homes. they love to keep busy and work with for their owners. lots of fun, but time commitment too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At first you need to keep in mind, a puppy can not hold it bladder for 4 hours if the are wake part of that time. I run mine outside to potty every 20-30 minutes when they are awake. This way it takes weeks to potty train them, instead of months.
After they are a little older, you get up early and exercise them, and take care of their needs. Then they will normally nap till you can get them out to do it again at lunch time. Same goes with the evening.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

To add , I think the real challenge is if you cannot attend to the pup while you are working , like as what @texasred mentioned about potty breaks every 30 minutes until they are potty trained. If your job permits you to take small breaks like that through the day, I think it would be just fine. From when I read your post, I assumed your job required full attention for hours, like being on back to back zoom meetings or time sensitive work that you cannot leave from. It really comes down to your flexibility to take those small breaks between your full excercise and training sessions in the morning at at lunch.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

My husband worked from home in our dog’s puppyhood and it was rough until he was about 4 months old. Even then he needed more attention. By 6 months things settled down a lot though. I would say your arrangement is more ideal than most, but just anticipate less productivity for some time.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

My wife and I did the same thing Stockton except we were both at home. I took the first week off of work and she took a couple of days the week after so we could focus on a routine and potty training. When we were both back in work, it was off leash running until he was tired and then he slept in a crate in the room next to my office. He could see me, but I could close a glass door if I had to. We took him out on the hour (after this first week). When we had breaks, we took him out for potty and training sessions. then another walk/off leash around lunch time and he happily napped for a long stretch after this. But same thing, if we could spare 10-15 mins it was a potty break and training time. 

We are at 6 months now and I'm trying to have him nap and settle on his bed in my office, but that doesn't always work. We are trying, if he gets into things, he goes into the crate. he is learning that time in my office is bed/sleeping time. but only 6 months so I am not expecting it to go greatly.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

To be very honest, I think breeds that are a little less energetic and like to snooze around you while working from home (ever considered greyhounds?) could make it a lot easier. A bored Vizsla can be very frustrating for everyone involved.

It is doable but it will help a lot if you could combine it with doggy daycare for 2 days during weekdays, or hire a dog walker to take your V out for a long walk.

To have a Vizsla really relax all day while you work requires you to properly exercise (not just a quick walk) your V before work, during lunchbreak and/or in the afternoon. Every single day.

We do it (both fulltime jobs) but we have doggy daycare twice a week and attend obedience / hunting class for extra mental exercise. I also have a flexible scedule and take her everywhere I go in the city (cycling). In all honesty I couldn’t manage without daycare and a flexible scedule. And I don’t think my V would be a happy dog.


----------

